

25 Homer Simpson quotes to help guide your career - CubeGuy
http://digg.com/business_finance/25_Homer_Simpson_quotes_to_guide_you_to_a_successful_career

======
Devilboy
Why link to Digg instead of to the actual article?

~~~
mahmud
Well, why didn't _you_?

[http://www.examiner.com/x-3040-Life-in-the-Cubicle-
Examiner~...](http://www.examiner.com/x-3040-Life-in-the-Cubicle-
Examiner~y2009m6d30-25-Homer-Simpson-quotes-to-guide-you-to-a-successful-
career)

P.S. what sort of information storage engineer came up with that horrible URL
format? all unnecessary tags could moved to their own tag-info table:

examiner.com/tag-id/readable-url-for-your-pleasure

where tag-id uniquely identifies the tag-info for this particular article,
etc.

D'OH!

